# What am I? What plant??



## RonW (Sep 2, 2003)

Had a small piece in a bag of java moss from SA and this thing grows quick!!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

looks like a rhom or comp to me







actually this is better off in the plant section!!!! im not quite sure what kinda plant that is???


----------



## RonW (Sep 2, 2003)

JustJoshinYa said:


> looks like a rhom or comp to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was curious about the Rhoms "race" also. Xingu etc...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

ask the person you bought it from about the collection point. it may or may not be accurate. there is no physical way of telling where a rhom is collected from.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RonW said:


> looks like a rhom or comp to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was curious about the Rhoms "race" also. Xingu etc...
[/quote]
Xingu, vinny... are collection points. Ask george as he may be able to tell you if you got it from him

Plant looks like water sprite


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ceratopteris thalictroides for sure.


----------



## RonW (Sep 2, 2003)

Thx, Was told it is a "yellow throat" never heard that before. George says Brazil. Just trying to put it together.


----------

